# Verona - Milan: 17 dicembre 2017 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2017)

Milan contro Verona, atto secondo. Dopo la vittoria del Milan in Coppa Italia, le due squadra si ritrovano contro in campionato. Questa volta a Verona.

Verona - Milan si giocherà domenica 17 dicembre 2017 all'ora di pranzo, alle 12:30.

Dove vedere Verona - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news, commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Serve il bis anche in casa loro!


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Non riesco ad andare contro Andre Silva.. in lui vedo una voglia matta di segnare e finchè non si sbloccherà sarà sempre cosi: la soluzione è continuare a farlo giocare, non alternarlo.

Ora Gattuso non deve fare l'errore di cambiare qualche singolo domenica.
Voglio questo 11 titolare e non abate per calabria, borini per cutrone e kalinic per silva.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

farei riposare kessiè in vista delle 3 partite in 7 giorni che ci attendono(aatalanta,inter,fiorentina)


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> farei riposare kessiè in vista delle 3 partite in 7 giorni che ci attendono(aatalanta,inter,fiorentina)



Ma quale riposo... Frank è una forza della natura che ha bisogno di fiducia, la sua è una questione mentale..

Per domenica io voglio continuità...

Donnarumma
Abate Bonucci Romagnoli RR
Kessiè Montolivo Jack
Suso Kalinic e Cutrone​


----------



## Torres (14 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma 
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessié Biglia Bonaventura 
Suso André Silva Cutrone​


----------



## Casnop (14 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> farei riposare kessiè in vista delle 3 partite in 7 giorni che ci attendono(aatalanta,inter,fiorentina)


È piaciuto molto, è evidente che ora, su impulso di Gattuso, sta ritrovando i colpi in-the-box che lo hanno reso celebre lo scorso anno. Ieri sera giocava leggero, e dopo i blitz in area persino divertito e sorridente. Vediamo di non togliergli quel sorrisetto, e facciamolo giocare.


----------



## Casnop (14 Dicembre 2017)

Torres ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessié Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso André Silva Cutrone​


Biglia ieri ha avuto due colpi iniziali incerti, fatti a freddo. Poi, ha preso la cabina di pilotaggio dell'aereo, e non l'ha mollata più. Sta tornando.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2017)

sarà tutto un altro Verona ovviamente
mentre la nostra formazione migliore probabilmente era quella di ieri sera ^^


----------



## zlatan (14 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma quale riposo... Frank è una forza della natura che ha bisogno di fiducia, la sua è una questione mentale..
> 
> Per domenica io voglio continuità...
> 
> ...



Faccio fatica a capire Abate al posto di Calabria. Su Montolivo, che odio, ammetto che sta giocando bene, ma prima o poi Bigila deve assolutamente rientrare. Poi purtroppo giocherà Borini e nn Cutrone il migliore di quelli davanti. Non so davvero cosa debba fare di più per essere titolare inamovibile.. Mah...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Vincere ci darebbe un filo di serenità. Ovviamente non cambierebbe la classifica, ma il morale è fondamentale


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Dicembre 2017)

La logica dice stesso 11 di ieri con Kalinic per Silva, poi c'è tutta una settimana per riposare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Dicembre 2017)

Bisogna vincere senza troppi problemi! 
Bisogna confermare quanto di buono si è visto ieri


----------



## DrHouse (14 Dicembre 2017)

credo un minimo di variazioni ci saranno...
se stiamo ripetendo la preparazione, non possiamo giocare con gli stessi...

comunque sia, ieri erano in panchina Abate, Locatelli, Biglia, Cutrone, Kalinic, Musacchio... se recupera pure Calhanoglu è tutta gente che una partita col Verona può giocarla da titolare eh...

io farei:
Donnarumma
Abate Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Locatelli Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Cutrone Borini


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> credo un minimo di variazioni ci saranno...
> se stiamo ripetendo la preparazione, non possiamo giocare con gli stessi...
> 
> comunque sia, ieri erano in panchina Abate, Locatelli, Biglia, Cutrone, Kalinic, Musacchio... se recupera pure Calhanoglu è tutta gente che una partita col Verona può giocarla da titolare eh...
> ...



Impossible, zero esterni in panchina


----------



## DrHouse (14 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Impossible, zero esterni in panchina



c'è Antonelli, alla bisogna Bonaventura può salire...
credo ci sia anche Calhanoglu...
al limite entra una punta e Cutrone "torna" esterno come ieri...

comunque sia, se gioca di nuovo la formazione tipo a me fa piacere...

però da qui a fine mese abbiamo Verona, Atalanta, Inter e Fiorentina...
forse la partita più semplice è quella di domani...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Torres ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessié Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso André Silva Cutrone​


Perfetta


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Orsato per Verona - Milan. *


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Per me il 442 è il modulo perfetto per noi in quanto avremmo una panchina perfetta e soprattutto vista la scarsità nella nostra rosa, o meglio assenza di esterni e mezzeali che si inseriscano a supporto dell'unica punta, ritengo la doppia punta fondamentale per non lasciare la punta sola contro 3 difensori avversari come accaduto fino ad ora.

Formazione titolare:
Donnarumma
Calabria Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Kessiè Montolivo Bonaventura
Silva Cutrone


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Rino non commettere l'errore di mettere kalinic e abate, per favore..


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me il 442 è il modulo perfetto per noi in quanto avremmo una panchina perfetta e soprattutto vista la scarsità nella nostra rosa, o meglio assenza di esterni e mezzeali che si inseriscano a supporto dell'unica punta, ritengo la doppia punta fondamentale per non lasciare la punta sola contro 3 difensori avversari come accaduto fino ad ora.
> 
> Formazione titolare:
> Donnarumma
> ...



Non sono d'accordo.. Bonaventura sta ritrovando la forma ideale da mezzala, idem Kessie. In un 4-4-2 poi Suso è molto più defilato, Biglia non gioca bene come da centrale in un 4-3-3,Kessie ha meno possibilità di buttarsi nello spazio e le due punte spesso si pestano i piedi. Meglio il 4-3-3 con cutrone esterno sinistro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Dicembre 2017)

Per me tra quelli che han fatto tutti i 90' chi starà fuori sono 
Kessie per Locatelli che era squalificato in coppa
Silva per Kalinic
Calabria per Abate


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2017)

C'è una partita di campionato e tutto l'ambiente rossonero è distratto dal caso Donnarumma.

Ridicolo


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è una partita di campionato e tutto l'ambiente rossonero è distratto dal caso Donnarumma.
> 
> Ridicolo



Concordo.

Ormai di calcio giocato non si parla più.


----------



## Lambro (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ormai di calcio giocato non si parla più.



Basterebbe non cliccare sulle notizie nei vari giornali online, per dare una sterzata importante alla tipologia di giornalismo che ormai domina i media. Ma poi ci cascate (io non più) tutti, e allora non lamentiamoci. Degli aspetti tattici della partita non interessa più a nessuno, tantomeno dei gesti tecnici, una volta il sale di questo sport. Infatti bet intralot e qualcosa ora fa scommesse su campionati di calcio virtuale, del calcio vero piano piano si perderà interesse..


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ormai di calcio giocato non si parla più.


concordo anche io.


----------



## Serginho (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ormai di calcio giocato non si parla più.



Io lo dico sempre che il calcio è diventato un reality show, mi riferisco proprio a questo


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



scontato, ahimè.. rino non ha avuto le palle di lasciari lo stesso 11 per una partita ancora, deluso.. cutrone e calabria meritavano la riconferma


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ormai di calcio giocato non si parla più.



Spero provi Locatelli al posto di Kessie (che vedo stanco)..

Davanti sarebbe ora di trovare regolarità ma credo giocherà Kalinic


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spero provi Locatelli al posto di Kessie (che vedo stanco)..
> 
> Davanti sarebbe ora di trovare regolarità ma credo giocherà Kalinic



Andre Silva non è ancora pronto per la Serie A, fa una fatica immensa in mezzo al campo a dialogare con i compagni. Ci vuole tempo per lui.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Formazione verosimile. Unico ballottaggio vero è tra Borini e Cutrone.
A tendere vorrei vedere la formazione vista in Coppa, ma per ora Silva e Calabria il posto se lo devono guadagnare.
Montolivo merita la riconferma, aspettando Biglia.

Il Verona comunque è ben diverso da quello visto in Coppa e ci darà molto più filo da torcere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Opinione personale: la squadra messa in campo in coppa era più forte.
Avrei cambiato solo Kessie con Locatelli (il ragazzo è stanco e si vede) e Kalinic al posto di Silva


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Vincerla ad ogni costo.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

In questo momento non rinuncerei mai a Cutrone.


----------



## Edric (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Basterebbe non cliccare sulle notizie nei vari giornali online, per dare una sterzata importante alla tipologia di giornalismo che ormai domina i media. Ma poi ci cascate (io non più) tutti, e allora non lamentiamoci. Degli aspetti tattici della partita non interessa più a nessuno, tantomeno dei gesti tecnici, una volta il sale di questo sport. Infatti bet intralot e qualcosa ora fa scommesse su campionati di calcio virtuale, del calcio vero piano piano si perderà interesse..



Eh appunto.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2017)

ma basta giocare a mezzogiorno, dai


----------



## shevchampions (15 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma basta giocare a mezzogiorno, dai



Eh, almeno la vedono in Cina.. Pure il 30 a Firenze giochiamo a mezzogiorno..


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma basta giocare a mezzogiorno, dai



A me piace, sicuramente più che la sera


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2017)

Perché Kalinic? Capisco Borini, ma perché Kalinic.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Peccato, non quello che mi aspettavo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Avrei ridato fiducia subito a Cutrone. Mi fido di Rino però.


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma quale riposo... Frank è una forza della natura che ha bisogno di fiducia, la sua è una questione mentale..
> 
> Per domenica io voglio continuità...
> 
> ...



Io metterei questi:
Dida
Cafu Maldini Nesta Serginho
Pirlo
Seedorf Gattuso
Kaka'
Inzaghi Shevchenko


----------



## Lambro (15 Dicembre 2017)

abbiamo mai vinto una partita a mezzogiorno? forse col crotone alla prima di campionato o sbaglio?


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> scontato, ahimè.. rino non ha avuto le palle di lasciari lo stesso 11 per una partita ancora, deluso.. cutrone e calabria meritavano la riconferma



.


----------



## koti (15 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Perché Kalinic? Capisco Borini, ma perché Kalinic.


Perchè Andrè Silva è peggio di lui, nonostante stia più simpatico.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Non c'è mai una settimana tranquilla.

Caso Donnarumma e respinta del VA. 
Gattuso è un uomo solo, e siamo fortunati che ci sia almeno lui. Lavorare in queste condizioni è assurdo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> abbiamo mai vinto una partita a mezzogiorno? forse col crotone alla prima di campionato o sbaglio?



No, era di sera. Questo delle 12.30 oltre che un orario stupido è pure menagramo.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè Andrè Silva è peggio di lui, nonostante stia più simpatico.



Voglio Cutrone


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> abbiamo mai vinto una partita a mezzogiorno?


l'ultima che io ricordi è lecce milan 3-4 quando perdevamo 3-0

in genere le partite di mezzogiorno non le vinciamo mai

e guarda caso ci mettono tre trasferte di fila a mezzogiorno (benevento-verona-fiorentina)


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## Cizzu (16 Dicembre 2017)

E si continua con Kalinic titolare?! Perchè?


----------



## Casnop (16 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


Partita diversa, perché il Verona è molto diverso dalla squadra schierata da Pecchia mercoledì scorso in Coppa Italia, sulla carta decisamente più competitivo. Gattuso dovrà essere bravo a non dare pretesti psicologici alla squadra, la partita di domenica proporrà temi nuovi, e non ci saranno vantaggi psicologici da sfruttare. Kalinic per Andre Silva non è una diminuzione, l'ultima del croato non è dispiaciuta, Borini quest'anno ha sbagliato pochissime partite, benché sarebbe opportuno che Cutrone moltiplicasse le occasioni per esibirsi in un ruolo inedito per lui, e farlo soprattutto con un compagno di reparto, come Kalinic, che ha ben altra disciplina tattica rispetto al portoghese. Lo stesso dicasi per il giovane Calabria rispetto ad Abate. Vogliamo rivedere al meglio il più grande crossatore di questa squadra, Ricardo Rodriguez, il nuovo assetto gli restituirà antiche certezze difensive, sinora svanite. Ed infine, sfruttiamo appieno il gioco aereo, da anni non avevamo questa qualità nel settore, e nel conto mettiamo anche Cutrone, ottimo in questo fondamentale: i calci d'angolo devono essere tutti nostri, nelle due aree. Prendiamo consapevolezza delle nostre capacità, ci aiuterà a vincere.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2017)

Per fortuna domani si torna a giocare, non ce la faccio più a leggere certe cose. E meno male che dovevamo smetterla di fare i commercialisti.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Per me ci dovremmo schierare a specchio, col 442, altrimenti a centrocampo si rischia di soffire


----------



## Djici (16 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per fortuna domani si torna a giocare, non ce la faccio più a leggere certe cose. E meno male che dovevamo smetterla di fare i commercialisti.



Il tifoso milanista ha studiato più regole finanziarie che tattica...
Eravamo i numeri uno in Italia... con conoscenze pure sulla fiscalità spagnola e francese, sul lodo Mondadori...
Ora siamo addirittura ad un altro livello... fondi, prestiti internazionali, UEFA, VA, SA, miniere, borsa, Cina...
Si parla più di questo che di calcio... ed era proprio una delle tante cose che mi stavano piano piano uccidendo la passione con la vecchia proprietà.
Speravo di avere lasciato tutto dietro con i nuovi... 
Invece è sempre caos.


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Cutrone Cutrone Cutrone Cutrone!!


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Io giocherei a specchio schierando un 442


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io giocherei a specchio schierando un 442



Roberto Mancini, sei tu?


----------



## Superpippo80 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Segna Kalinic


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Quanto tempo è che non vinciamo a mezzogiorno ?


----------



## Didaco (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Roberto Mancini, sei tu?



Ahahahah, muoio!


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-3-3

Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, R. Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Kalinic, Borini*


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

RIno ha sbagliato anon confermare cutrone.. inoltre per me sarebbe stato meglio il 442


----------



## elpacoderoma (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> RIno ha sbagliato anon confermare cutrone.. inoltre per me sarebbe stato meglio il 442



Lo vedremo nel derby di coppa Italia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Dicembre 2017)

Spedire kalinic a gennaio in Cina... E con un colpo ci liberiamo di sto cesso e mettiamo apposto i conti societari....


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Avrei preferito un 442 con Loca al posto di Kessiè(che deve riposare in vista delle 3 partite in 7 giorni), Suso e jack sugli esterni e Cutrone-Kalinic davanti


----------



## Heaven (17 Dicembre 2017)

Formazione giusta


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Kalinic, Borini.

Verona: Nicolas; Caceres, Ferrari, Heurtaux, Caracciolo; Romulo, Buchel, Zuculini, Valoti, Cerci, Verde.*


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Kalinic, Borini.
> 
> Verona: Nicolas; Caceres, Ferrari, Heurtaux, Caracciolo; Romulo, Buchel, Zuculini, Valoti, Cerci, Verde.*



.


----------



## Aron (17 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Kalinic, Borini.
> 
> Verona: Nicolas; Caceres, Ferrari, Heurtaux, Caracciolo; Romulo, Buchel, Zuculini, Valoti, Cerci, Verde.*




Cutrone in panchina.  Rino, perché?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito un 442 con Loca al posto di Kessiè(che deve riposare in vista delle 3 partite in 7 giorni), Suso e jack sugli esterni e Cutrone-Kalinic davanti



Non ho ben capito quale schema preferisci


----------



## King of the North (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito un 442 con Loca al posto di Kessiè(che deve riposare in vista delle 3 partite in 7 giorni), Suso e jack sugli esterni e Cutrone-Kalinic davanti



Se cambiamo formazione ogni volta si torna sempre da capo. Io sono assolutamente con Gattuso nel scegliere 11 uomini e portare avanti una formazione tipo. Poi puoi avere un paio di alternative ma la formazione titolare deve essere una. Montella ha cambiato formazione ad ogni sua partita e il risultato lo abbiamo visto tutti.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso sta già urlando come un pazzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Dicembre 2017)

Formazione giusta, per il momento è giusto provare a continuare con kalinic


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Continuo a temere per il centrocampo, ma in generale voglio essere fiducioso! Forza Milan, facciamoci il regalo di compleanno!


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Buona partenza, forza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Per ora le partenze del Milan di Gattuso mi piacciono.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Giallo a Valoti no, eh? Per Sky ovviamente sul pallone.
Che incompetente verboso, Minotti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma come picchiano quelli del Verona? Arbitro troppo permissivo.


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato ha iniziato fortissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ormai ho visto 3-4 falli evidentissimi (perche entrano sempre sul uomo) non fischiati


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Fallo netto su Borini. Scai: "Scontro di gioco". Odiosi.


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato improponibile


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma segna asino!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato ridicolo. Inspiegabile la gestione gara, qualcosa di osceno.


----------



## koti (17 Dicembre 2017)

Bah, 'sto Rodriguez...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Di questi primi 20 minuti se ne saranno giocati 12 al massimo.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Se vabbè buonanotte...


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma come c... si fa a prendere sti gol?


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che palle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Neanche il tempo di sintonizzarmi sulla partita che leggo di gol preso, mizzica...


----------



## ARKANA (17 Dicembre 2017)

L ha presa in mezzo a tre dei nostri wtf


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mitt a Cutrone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Partita a questo punto praticamente compromessa, il Verona picchiava e perdeva tempo gia sul 0-0 con Orsato grande complice di questi comportamenti. Figuriamoci ora che sono in vantaggio...


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Perché il tridente inutile? perché?


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma perchè sono tutti indemoniati quando giocano contro di noi??? Bah


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato comunque di una supponenza...da prendere a calci nell'ano


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2017)

Speriamo di riuscire a ribaltarla perché fare 1 punto tra Benevento e Verona è da cog.....i


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2017)

Cerci e la pasta frolla sono stati creati dallo stesso chef


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma noi mica eravamo quelli che non abbiamo mai preso un gol nei primi 15 minuti?


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Dicembre 2017)

Strano questo cambiamento di formazione di Gattuso.
La squadra ha ancora problemi mentali, dopo il gol si sono demoralizzati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Quanto mi fa schifo questo Verona, giocatori che entrano sempre e comunque sul uomo anche dopo che ha scaricato la palla, sempre con le mani sui nostri, sempre a perdere tempo e lamentarsi.

Una schifezza totale.


----------



## 6Baresi (17 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo perso la testa...


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non si può non vincere


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2017)

Se non ci diamo una svegliata la partita finisce così, perchè ora questi si chiuderanno in 10 in difesa


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Noi dobbiamo fare 10 azioni in più per fare un gol. Non ne posso più


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi ci asfaltano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Bastava tenerla bassa ed era gol


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ho una voglia pazzesca di prendere a pugni Orsato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Spero finisca in 8 il Verona


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

che palle sto verona


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma comequanto schifo è possibile che non riusciamo mail ad inquadrare la porta?


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il 433 esalta i limiti dei singoli.
Soprattutto quello di kalinic che non essendo un centravanti è come giocare con uno in meno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Un cartellino. Non ci credo. Finalmente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Dicembre 2017)

Maledetto Orsato


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

maledetto arbitro, maledetto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato sempre in mezzo ai cog.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non sto guardando la partita ma dalle statistiche sembra che stiamo dominando.. che succede?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma Orsato puo essere piu evidentemente in malafede


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

e figuriamoci se segnamo


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pure l'arbitro ci si mette, avessimo l'1% di fortuna che hanno squadre come Roma e Inter....


----------



## R41D3N (17 Dicembre 2017)

Incredibile... È stiamo sotto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma come si fa? E buttala dentro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Vorrei capire perché cutrone non può giocare titolare


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

non ci credo...


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non si può perdere dai!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non sappiamo come si senga.


Intanto segnalo un altra mancata ammonizione per l'entrata su Borini quando inizia l'azione


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ottima visione di gioco di Montolivo, come sempre


----------



## de sica (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pazzesco come abbiamo giocato solo noi ma stiamo perdendo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

io avrei giocato con gli stessi di mercoledì, doveva mettere cutrone e a.silva... sto kalinic è invisibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic e veramente inutile.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Se Gattuso non toglie sto Kalinic è da prendere a sberle


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il funzionale è proprio pattume...

Eh, ma fa giocare bene gli altri...


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sinceramente oggi la partita l'ha sbagliata gattuso.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il lato positivo è che finalmente Gattuso si è accorto che Kalinic fa schifo e che spero non sia più titolare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ha fischiato un fallo per il Milan. Sono incredulo.


----------



## ARKANA (17 Dicembre 2017)

Spero vivamente metta cutrone nel secondo tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic ci mette la grinta del ultimo Bacca.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Altro pallone perso dal funzionale


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Incredibile, rischiamo di perdere quesra partita


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic fa proprio schifo


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Odio Verona, maledetta città e squadra. Fallisci


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma come si fa a far giocare ancora Schifovic?


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mi rode stare sotto proprio col Verona. Brutti ricordi e pessima città di palloni gonfiati. Gli auguro il peggio.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Iniziamo col teatro, schifosi


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ecco, la partita sarà compromessa


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

ma cosa fa orsato


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Vedrete che ci butta fuori Borini. Dopo che loro hanno fatto sempre interventi sull'uomo.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Almeno la speranza è che ringhio si sia reso conto di quanto fa schifo kalinic e lo panchini definitivamente


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il cinema di Orsato


----------



## sballotello (17 Dicembre 2017)

Prcoddio ma cosa è?


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma basta con sto Kalinic santo Dio. Non tiene mezzo pallone


----------



## chris (17 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque sto qua bussano di brutto


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

ma quanto è scarso kalinic..sempre anticipato..sempre


----------



## ARKANA (17 Dicembre 2017)

5k falli e ce ne ha fischiati 2


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

*Verona - Milan 1-0 fine PT.*


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

toglie l'ameba, avrà perso 20 palloni


----------



## Sotiris (17 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma sv

Calabria 5.5
Bonucci 6
Romagnoli 6
Rodriguez 4.5

Kessie 6
Montolivo 4 partita indecente come tutte quelle fatte da titolare in tutta la sua carriera al Milan ma fa comodo agli anti-Mirabelli (e nuovo società) d'elezione esaltarlo al posto di Biglia
Bonaventura 5.5

Suso 6
Kalinic 4
Borini 5.5


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso ha regalato un tempo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ci manca sol che facciamo il loro gioco, spero sia il primo ad andare in B il Verona


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Spero spariscano dalla serie A sti schifosi pagliacci


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Come si fa?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sv
> 
> Calabria 5.5
> Bonucci 6
> ...



Sei troppo generoso con Kalinic.
D'accordissimo con Montolivo, quando c'è da alzare la testa e giocare palla è un disastro.
Sinceramente male male anche Calabria oggi.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Bisogna togliere kalinic e non farlo più giocare


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Dicembre 2017)

Questi lottano per la salvezza.
I nostri lottano per la pensione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie al cielo non ho rinnovato l abbonamento alla tv per vedere le partite.... Almeno una cosa buona sta squadra me la sta dando....


----------



## mistergao (17 Dicembre 2017)

Male, male, male. Oggi perdiamo, non vedo possibilità di pareggiare, continuo a pensare che la partita di Benevento sia stata lo spartiacque in negativo della stagione, un risultato del genere, ottenuto in quella maniera, ti devasta.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Forza Milan, se leviamo Kalinic e Borini per rimettere gli stessi di mercoledì possiamo ancora farcela


----------



## WeedoMilan (17 Dicembre 2017)

Voglio far notare che nonostante il vantaggio del Verona, sembriamo essere sul pezzo, la squadra vuole vincere e si vede 
Con Montella queste cose personalmente non le vedevo, Non so voi! Comunque dentro cutrone e Silva e cerchiamo di chiuderla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non capisco come si possa giocare sempre con Kalinic. Non ne posso più. Facciamo una gran fatica segnare ogni volta e sui 3 davanti, oltre a Kalinic c'è pure Borini che non farà MAI gol. E' così difficile far giocare cutrone almeno? Ma riproporre la formazione di coppa italia no?

Sono perplesso


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

A Orsato auguro un mese di dissenteria prolungata e continuata.
Al Verona, la B prima e il fallimento poi. 
Picchiatori e simulatori indecenti, col permesso del presunto arbitro imparziale.
E i nostri si sveglino, che un gol come quello preso è inammissibile. 
Salta solo in mezzo a tre. Solo.


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo bisogno anche di un pò di fortuna


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Guarda come sono allegri in studio


----------



## Serginho (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non meritiamo assolutamente di stare sotto, ma se in avanti nessuno ha il gol nelle corde non segni mai. Kalinic inutile come tutte le precedenti partite, non segna e non fa nulla di positivo per la manovra, bisogna rimuoverlo dal campo una volta e per sempre


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Dicembre 2017)

Svantaggio immeritato, ma sempre svantaggio è.

Siamo alle solite, e sopratuttto una volta sotto la squadra MUORE


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Dicembre 2017)

Questa è altra partita dove Rino deve fare i cambi in fretta, non possiamo perdere neanche pareggiare contro questa patetica squadra di Serie B..


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

"la veemenza di Kalinoc" dopo che ho sentito questa posso spegnere la tv


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si possa giocare sempre con Kalinic. Non ne posso più. Facciamo una gran fatica segnare ogni volta e sui 3 davanti, oltre a Kalinic c'è pure Borini che non farà MAI gol. E' così difficile far giocare cutrone almeno? Ma riproporre la formazione di coppa italia no?
> 
> Sono perplesso



.


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2017)

Anche poca fortuna dai, risultato bugiardo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> "la veemenza di Kalinoc" dopo che ho sentito questa posso spegnere la tv




lol

La cosa triste è vedere come tifavano per l'espulsione di Borini poi. Indecenti


----------



## Victorss (17 Dicembre 2017)

Partita dominata nettamente, potevamo essere 3 a 0 invece come al solito non la buttiamo dentro neanche a piangere.. Siamo anche sfigati come pochi..


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Senza mezze ali ed esterni che si inseriscono in area giocare con le 2 punte dovrebbe essere d'obbligo


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Borini per Calabria e Cutrone alto a sinistra. Poi al 60esimo fuori il funzionale


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Spiegate a sti 11 rottami che non è il ritorno di coppa italia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non è solo colpa sua, ma è un dato di fatto che quando Kalinic è titolare l'attacco è nullo e inconsistente. Possiamo giocare anche fino a domani mattina ma così non segnamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Partita dominata nettamente, potevamo essere 3 a 0 invece come al solito non la buttiamo dentro neanche a piangere.. Siamo anche sfigati come pochi..



Non è sfiga se giochi con Kalinic e Borini in attacco. Sti due un gol non lo faranno mai


----------



## Victorss (17 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è sfiga se giochi con Kalinic e Borini in attacco. Sti due un gol non lo faranno mai


Se vabbe dai..mischie davanti al portiere che oggi sembra yashin come al solito.. Arbitro che ferma un filtrante che manderebbe dritto in porta uno dei nostri..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se vabbe dai..mischie davanti al portiere che oggi sembra yashin come al solito.. Arbitro che ferma un filtrante che manderebbe dritto in porta uno dei nostri..



Magari in un mischione poteva esserci cutrone e faceva gol...
Borini anche solo a porta vuota la sbaglierebbe. Kalinic idem


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Senza mezze ali ed esterni che si inseriscono in area giocare con le 2 punte dovrebbe essere d'obbligo



Ribadisco


----------



## LukeLike (17 Dicembre 2017)

Cutrone per Rodriguez. Borini terzino sinistro. Boh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Entra Cutrone


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Cutrone per Rodriguez. Borini terzino sinistro. Boh.



Rendiamoci conto dell'efficacia di Borini in attacco se ogni volta viene poi messo terzino...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Cutrone per Rodriguez. Borini terzino sinistro. Boh.



Borini sara espulso, scontato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Basta Kalinic, BASTA! Ma quanto fa schifo


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non sto guardando la partita.. donnarumma sul gol come e stato?..


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

i peggiori del primo tempo...i due terzini uno con zero personalità, calabria, l'altro troppo farraginoso e macchinoso. a centrocampo malino montolivo che quando c'è da sveltire..vabbè che te lo dico a fare... e poi kalinic e borini avanti assolutamente inconsistenti. se si sveglia gattuso forse ancora non è compromessa.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Cambio senza senso.. Borini è destro e dunque non sa crossare a sinistra e poi è ammonito.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ancora un letale Kalinic


----------



## R41D3N (17 Dicembre 2017)

Cambio senza logica questo


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il nuovo nesta, gioca 1 partita e ne salta 3


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ancora un letale Kalinic



Non credo sia così scarso, fatto sta che ha buttato via un'occasione enorme


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

bho non ho capito il cambio...ma quanto è fesso romagnoli?!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pessimo Romagnoli. Espulsione netta.



Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ancora un letale Kalinic



Pieta. Almeno Bacca la buttava dentro quelle poche volte che si e mosso bene.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

bah


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Agonia senza fine...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

schifosi, ogni fallettino sembra che muoiano


----------



## albydigei (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che bravo ringhio, allenatore vero. Fortuna non abbiamo più montella, i risultati si stanno vedendo: finalmente il suo fantoccio non si vede più


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi Montolivo e tornato il Montolivo che tutti conosciamo.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma che cacchio di senso ha Borini terzino sinistro. E' tornato Montella?


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Silva per Kalinic no?


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non ci siamo proprio, e non ho capito il cambio


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Quando a sx adattavamo de sicglio insulti su insulti, mettiamo borini va bene perchè si sbatte.
Contenti voi


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo proprio, e non ho capito il cambio



Nessuno lo ha capito


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Suso vale tutti gli altri messi insieme, almeno come voglia di fare e personalità


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Finita


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Una difesa orripilante


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Finita.

Pazzesco.

Sto pippone solo contro di noi poteva segnare.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Tutti a fare in c***


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

il mostro Calabria


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

bravo borini...bravissimo


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Tac, buona domenica


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Va bene ciao


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Bravi tutti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Romangoli. Che sciagura


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Bruciassero tutti, non si possono fare ste figure


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi Gattuso deve spiegare un sacco di cose, si complicato la vita da solo.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma è Romagnoli quel demente mollissimo in mezzo?


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Oggi Gattuso deve spiegare un sacco di cose, si complicato la vita da solo.



Speriamo lo caccino.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Dicembre 2017)

siamo dei cessi orrendi, ORRENDI.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma possiamo buttare tutte le partite per far giocare sto pippone croato?

Ma quando lo cacciano a pedate nel culo?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

cambio troppo tardivo


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

I veronesi cantano Vincerete il Tricolor


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che stagione di merla.


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Romagnoli la fa apposta?ha già l'accordo con monociglio?


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

abbiamo delle pippe pazzesche in squadra...purtroppo tante zavorre non portano mai a niente di buono...troppi handicap


----------



## albydigei (17 Dicembre 2017)

Grande Righio! Ora si che con la difesa a 4 c'è solidità difensiva, si vedono i movimenti che vuoi


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pure lento esce


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Quando ci toglie dalle palle Montolivo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ho saputo del raddoppio leggendo il forum, fortuna che la partita era in ritardo, ho spento prima di vedere. Grandi responsabilità di Gattuso. Avevo un po' di speranze, ma niente. Incomprensibili certe scelte. Perché non riproporre la formazione di Coppa dall'inizio, perché???

Mi era tornata la voglia di rivedere il milan, sparita dopo 3 partite... Alla prossima stagione


----------



## Heaven (17 Dicembre 2017)

Per me 3/4 della squadra è già in vacanza...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Fa schifo Kalinic, non deve più presentarsi a S. Siro.
Peggio di Bacca, vergognoso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic che esce camminando. Mai piu in campo. Che vergogna.


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Le nostre statistiche nelle partite alle 12:30 sono inspiegabili


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> I veronesi cantano Vincerete il Tricolor



Così come a Benevento.
Siamo lo zimbello d italia


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Oltre alla pochezza in attacco un grosso problema rimane la solidità difensiva


----------



## albydigei (17 Dicembre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Quando ci toglie dalle palle Montolivo?



Con Montella era diventato il settimo centrocampista, ora con il vostro Gattuso insostituibile.

Sarete contenti no?


----------



## Black (17 Dicembre 2017)

Kalinic fastidioso anche quando esce


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Dicembre 2017)

Andava tolto 55 minuti fa scarsolic...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma Calabria sul gol era al bar?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahahahah che ridicoli. Complimenti ai ragazzi, a Gattuso che schiera Kalinic e al direttore che ha allestito una squadra da salvezza dove sono tutti scarsi e non se ne salva uno. Grazie a tutti di cuore, ci avete condannato ad altri 10 anni di oblio, ben che vada. Il Milan è finito ma ogni partita viene infangata sempre di più la storia. Degli spazzini in dirigenza avrebbero fatto meglio.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

quest'altro che vuole entrare in porta col pallone
ma tira


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma mirabelli è un dio perchè risponde con ignoranza a raiola


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Con Montella era diventato il settimo centrocampista, ora con il vostro Gattuso insostituibile.
> 
> Sarete contenti no?



Punti, risultati e gioco parlano per Montella.

Ti ricordo Rodriguez terzo centrale, Locatelli trequartista a Napoli, perle tra le tante.

Esonero più che giusto.

E dimenticavo la grande preparazione fisica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Romulo porta a spasso mezza squadra.


----------



## Sotiris (17 Dicembre 2017)

se continui a mettere Montolivo titolare ti meriti di perdere a Verona.
decisivi Montolivo e Orsato per questa partita.
non riesco a parlare male di Gattuso oltre.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

La sconfitta col Verona è assolutamente inaccettabile. Questo vanno arati senza se e senza ma.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> se continui a mettere Montolivo titolare ti meriti di perdere a Verona.
> decisivi Montolivo e Orsato per questa partita.
> non riesco a parlare male di Gattuso oltre.



Finchè Montolivo sarà al Milan i risultati saranno questi. Anche se arrivassero Messi e Ronaldo. E' una condanna alla mediocrità.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Punti, risultati e gioco parlano per Montella.
> 
> Ti ricordo Rodriguez terzo centrale, Locatelli trequartista a Napoli, perle tra le tante.
> 
> ...



Nel momento in cui cambi Montella devi prendere un allenatore esperto e preparato, non un dilettante allo sbaraglio. Prendere qualcuno meglio di Montella non era difficile, ne hanno preso uno più scarso, impresa davvero ardua.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Punti, risultati e gioco parlano per Montella.
> 
> Ti ricordo Rodriguez terzo centrale, Locatelli trequartista a Napoli, perle tra le tante.
> 
> ...



Lascia perdere quel troll inutile.


----------



## fra29 (17 Dicembre 2017)

appena riprendiamo un po' di entusiasmo, che si sogna la svolta, arriva puntualmente la mazzata.
in questi casi la diagnosi è facile: siamo scarsi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il crocevia di Benevento è stato la nostra tomba. Montella ormai i danni li aveva fatti e dovevano tenerselo fino alla fine.


----------



## fra29 (17 Dicembre 2017)

6 mesi cosi sono davvero durida sopportare..


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mai una gioia, sono sfinito


----------



## albydigei (17 Dicembre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Punti, risultati e gioco parlano per Montella.
> 
> Ti ricordo Rodriguez terzo centrale, Locatelli trequartista a Napoli, perle tra le tante.
> 
> ...



Non mi ricordo figuracce del genere a Verona. O a Benevento. 

Rodriguez terzo centrale l'ha fatto tutto l'anno scorso al Wolfsburg, chissà quante volte l'hai visto giocare. Locatelli trequartista l'hai visto solo te. Ma tanto, dopo Borini esterno, mi aspetto che Gattuso come ultima spiaggia chiamerà montella e chiederà lumi sul da farsi.

Ah, punti risultati e gioco parlano anche per gattuso. 4 punti tra Verona, Benevento e Bologna. Una media da retrocessione contro squadre che lottano per la retrocessione. Bene così


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere quel troll inutile.



Hai ragione. Prima regola: _don't feed the troll_.


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che ha fatto Montolivo?


----------



## ilcondompelato (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma basta Montolivo, santo dio


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Dicembre 2017)

Finché non accetteremo la nostra natura non vedremo mai miglioramenti.
Siamo una provinciale e quindi dobbiamo giocare da tale, catenaccio contropiede e sperare nel punticino fuori casa anche con Benevento e Hellas.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

male male Montolivo


----------



## albydigei (17 Dicembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere quel troll inutile.



Complimenti per le argomentazione, ma dal tifoso medio secondo cui la colpa è solo dell'allenatore e dopo l'esonero il sostituto ha in media 4-5 partite prima di subire vere critiche, non mi aspettavo molto di più


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo figuracce del genere a Verona. O a Benevento.
> 
> Rodriguez terzo centrale l'ha fatto tutto l'anno scorso al Wolfsburg, chissà quante volte l'hai visto giocare. Locatelli trequartista l'hai visto solo te. Ma tanto, dopo Borini esterno, mi aspetto che Gattuso come ultima spiaggia chiamerà montella e chiederà lumi sul da farsi.
> 
> Ah, punti risultati e gioco parlano anche per gattuso. 4 punti tra Verona, Benevento e Bologna. Una media da retrocessione contro squadre che lottano per la retrocessione. Bene così



Siamo già a polemizzare su Gattuso dopo 3 partite, rido per non piangere


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ahahahahaahhaah uno schema che manco in terza categoria


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma cosa ho appena visto......


----------



## Black (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che schema su piazzato.... complimenti


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo ancora indietro, mentalmente soprattutto. Eravamo partiti bene alla prima difficolta' siamo crollati.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il piano si sta compiendo ogni giorno sempre più.. Passo dopo passo... Rimpiangere Silvio.
C'è la stanno mettendo tutta.. Tutti


----------



## Eziomare (17 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> appena riprendiamo un po' di entusiasmo, che si sogna la svolta, arriva puntualmente la mazzata.
> in questi casi la diagnosi è facile: siamo scarsi



Sic et simpliciter


----------



## Sotiris (17 Dicembre 2017)

che spettacolo Montolivo....


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

nonnolivo ahahahahah


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Capitone maledetto


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Suso unico sufficiente.
Montolivo da 3, solo Kalinic riesce a far peggio


----------



## Garrincha (17 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siamo già a polemizzare su Gattuso dopo 3 partite, rido per non piangere



C'è chi aveva giudicato positivamente Gattuso per una vittoria in Coppa Italia contro un Verona che ha giocato solo per dovere con una formazione rimescolata, la stessa squadra che adesso sta vincendo col minimo sforzo quando la posta in palio contava qualcosa per loro


----------



## R41D3N (17 Dicembre 2017)

Io mi chiedo quante ***** di umiliazioni dobbiamo ancora subire? Non ce la faccio più... Il filotto dovevamo fare, non se ne può piu


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Almeno ha tolto i 2 peggiori


----------



## Sotiris (17 Dicembre 2017)

che spettacolo Montolivo nel suo ultimo illuminante filtrante...


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mettere locatelli non cambia nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

non segneremo neanche con le mani


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Niente, sta porta non la si prende


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

bravo Suso, si salva solo lui


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

l'unico degno è suso...


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il colpo di testa di Bonucci alla Juventus era sempre gol


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Benevento e Verona un punto.


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Dicembre 2017)

Al di là di tutte le disquisizioni tecniche e tattiche... ma vaffanc... alle partite alle 12.30... sono sempre una maledizione


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Prima volta che vedo Rino sconsolato. Maledetti brocchi


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Torneremo, prima o poi.

NON AMARLA QUANDO VINCE SE NON LA AMI QUANDO PERDE


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo l'Inter morattiana 2.0


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

che umiliazione raga


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

3-0 contro il Verona? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Bonaventura si spari...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Tre a zero. Non ci credo.


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

che imbarazzo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Dicembre 2017)

Questo è l abisso finale. Mentalmente non la ripigli più questa squadra, neanche se venisse Conte. La classifica fa troppo schifo, in squadra ci sono giocatori vip che non possono avere stimoli da una simile situazione.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Qui stasera devono saltare delle teste. Così non è possibile.

Ne andasse bene una, in campo e fuori.


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo al 17 dicembre ragazzi, come facciamo arrivare a Maggio?


----------



## Black (17 Dicembre 2017)

Vergognosi


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Fortuna che ho spento...


----------



## medjai (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che impotenza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che disfatta totale.


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2017)

Umiliati da una squadretta, che pena


----------



## LukeLike (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non basta sbattersi a bordocampo e fare il viso truce se poi metti Borini terzino sinistro e insisti su Kalinic.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

ogni tiro un gol mah


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui stasera devono saltare delle teste. Così non è possibile.
> 
> Ne andasse bene una, in campo e fuori.



Ma chi dovrebbe saltare?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

3 tiri 3 gol.
Noi dobbiamo farne 120.
Facciamo schifo, ma non ci gira bene mai nulla.

Verona in B e poi fallimento.


----------



## de sica (17 Dicembre 2017)

Questo è peggio di Benevento a parer mio


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

folletto ha scritto:


> Umiliati da una squadretta, che pena



Siamo noi una squadretta.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2017)

Dalla parte di Borini fanno i buchi, grave errore di Gattuso. Ma tanto l'importante è che "non sorrida nel post partita".


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Qui lo dico e qui lo nego ma se Montella è ancora sotto contratto tempo 2 mesi e torna


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Fossi in Gattuso mi dimetterei. 
Perché è chiaro che i giocatori sono i primi colpevoli (errori di mercato a parte).


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Due su tre al primo gol in serie A. E le parate del portiere fenomeno nel primo tempo.
Stagione incredibile in negativo.
E oggi Gattuso la squadra l'ha sbagliata.
E ha sbagliato il cambio di Rodriguez.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Dicembre 2017)

Giusto così


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Attendiamo con trepidazione il nuovo capro espiatorio.


----------



## Black (17 Dicembre 2017)

Va detto che si parlava di trovare continuità. Missione compiuta. Stiamo continuando benissimo lo schifo di stagione com'era iniziata


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Dicembre 2017)

A livello mentale l unica vera SPERANZA è ancora di salvezza è l europa league. Uscendo da lì è finita.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma chi dovrebbe saltare?



Gattuso tra un mese se continua con questo ruolino di marcia e devono richiamare Montella


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso ha una dignità. Occhio che potrebbe dimettersi.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gattuso tra un mese se continua con questo ruolino di marcia e devono richiamare Montella



Ma puoi richiamare anche la Madonna qua, non cambia niente.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha una dignità. Occhio che potrebbe dimettersi.



Sarebbe molto bello ma se accadrà non sarà oggi.
Al momento non è lui il problema.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dalla parte di Borini fanno i buchi, grave errore di Gattuso. Ma tanto l'importante è che "non sorrida nel post partita".



Come ho detto fin da subito: Gattuso non è un allenatore. Qua c'era gente che lo paragonava a Conte. Ma come si fa? Questo ha grinta e cuore e basta. Non è un allenatore.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

oh niente nessuno sa dov'è la porta avversaria


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Dicembre 2017)

3-0 contro l’hellas... mamma mia che figura ...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (17 Dicembre 2017)

240 milioni, mezza stagione e dirigenza e organico da rifondare da zero. Via tutti, non ne deve rimanere neanche uno. Non accadrà mai, ergo il Milan non esiste più. Grandissimi tutti inresponsabili, complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Basterebbe un Allegri per risalire. Che vergogna dio mio.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Dicembre 2017)

Umiliati pure dal Verona, non ce la faccio, non si può.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

colpa dell'arbitro, meritiamo noi, sono sempre per terra quante ne ho lette.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2017)

Partita che uccide definitivamente tutta la stagione.

Non ci si risolleva più da una figura e batosta del genere.


----------



## Black (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma romulo fa il fenomeno solo contro noi?
Incredibile


----------



## DrHouse (17 Dicembre 2017)

Spero l’autobus possa prendere fuoco...

Dentro la primavera


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Dicembre 2017)

Fortunatamente non ho visto la partita...ma non poteva rimettere la stessa formazione di coppa italia?


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pure la sfiga.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Assurda la sensazione che si prova nel guardare le partite del Milan. Tutti i nostri avversari sembrano il Barcellona. Anche contro il Bologna avevo sta sensazione. Gli avversari sanno cosa fare etc. Noi giochiamo come all'oratorio. A casaccio.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Dicembre 2017)

SONO SENZA PAROLE!!!

Peggior partita che vedo del Milan nella mia vità, provo una vergogna incredibile, qua ci vuole una contestazione davero rabiosa da parte del tifo, non è possibile regalare una partita cosi.

Donnarumma 4 
Calabria 3 
Bonucci 2 
Romagnoli 3 
Rodriguez 4 Cutrone 5
Kessiè 5
Montolivo 4 
Bonaventura 5
Suso 4
Borini 3
Kalinic 2 Andre Silvà 3


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Avremo fatto 10 volte i tiri del Verona e perdiamo 3-0.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non è mia intenzione difendere Gattuso, ma...davvero pensate che il Milan abbia perso 3-0 col Verona perché c'è Borini terzino??


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

stasera deve saltare mirabelli in una società seria, ah già non lo siamo


----------



## kipstar (17 Dicembre 2017)

se i calciatori non ci credono... non c'è allenatore che tenga....


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

*Ringhio dimettiti, fallo per te. Da uno che ti vuole bene.*


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

non è possibile... anche giocassimo altri 6 giorni non faremmo goal


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Dicembre 2017)

Io continuo a credere che i giocatori sono scarsi, aggravati da una condizione fisica pessima ma rimangono scarsi. 

Gli errori della difesa oggi sono inaccettabili, Paletta e' stato cacciato per molto molto meno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

Perché Dio ci fai pagare così questi 20 anni di trofei?
Perché?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sarebbe molto bello ma se accadrà non sarà oggi.
> Al momento non è lui il problema.



Chiaro che non è lui, ma Rino lo conosciamo, si sente comunque responsabile. Forse hai ragione che comunque non sarà oggi.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha una dignità. Occhio che potrebbe dimettersi.



Qua deve dimettersi Mirabelli e subito, nenmeno aspettare giugno.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Qua deve dimettersi Mirabelli e subito, nenmeno aspettare giugno.



Ah beh questo lo vorrei anch'io. Gattuso potrebbe farlo per senso di responsabilità, anche se è ovvio che lui non è il problema.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Perchè rosso a Suso?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

ma guarda te sto cesso di orsato


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma 5 Mai che fa un'uscita alta nell'area piccola
Calabria 4 quando si alzano i ritmi fallisce miseramente
Bonucci 6 
Romagnoli 4 vergognosamente sufficiente sul secondo gol
Rodriguez 5 
Cutrone 5
Kessiè 5,5
Montolivo 3 sbaglia TUTTO 
Bonaventura 5
Suso 6 ci crede solo lui
Borini 3 indecente
*Kalinic 0*
Andre Silvà 5


----------



## vitrich86 (17 Dicembre 2017)

ma che rosso è?! ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahaha orsato sei una *****


----------



## ARKANA (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma che rosso È???? Assurdo


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2017)

Perchè espulso?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

ma che cavolo di rosso è???


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma cosa ha visto Orsato?ma possibile questo passi indenne?


----------



## Black (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ci mancava pure suso squalificato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

L AC MILAN è morto.


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Suso espulso per aver pestato l'erba.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

a quante espulsioni siamo arrivati quest'anno???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2017)

Va beh anche i rossi a caso.

Oltre al fatto che siamo cessi atomici ci sono anche strani allineamenti astrali che ci buttano giù tutto il malocchio del mondo.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Dicembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> L AC MILAN è morto.



Ecco, anche io lo penso ma non osavo scriverlo.


----------



## Sotiris (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato ha indirizzato tutta la partita, tutta.
Purtroppo in Italia, dove c'è la discrezionalità operare in regime di diritto è difficile.
Detto questo se metti Montolivo titolare meriti di perdere tutte le partite.
Ma non toccherò mai Gattuso, mai.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2017)

Madonna santissima, io sono distrutto, non si vede MAI la luce in fondo al tunnel.
Non è possibile continuare così.


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Suso espulso per fallo al terreno di gioco.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

18 anni ho.
Ennesima volta che piango nel vedere il MIO Milan il NOSTRO Milan così.. scusatemi ragazzi ma io non ce la faccio più


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Dicembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io continuo a credere che i giocatori sono scarsi, aggravati da una condizione fisica pessima ma rimangono scarsi.
> 
> Gli errori della difesa oggi sono inaccettabili, Paletta e' stato cacciato per molto molto meno.


 non sono d accordo, perché mai dovrebbero essere scarsi dei giocatori forti in altre squadre?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato deve essere fermato.
la società deve alzare la voce, non avremo Suso alla prossima partita per colpa di un IDIOTA


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Orsato comunque inspiegabile. Vorrei capire la logica di come ha fischiato oggi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo preso anche il terzo?


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sabato chi crea qualcosa senza suso?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 18 anni ho.
> Ennesima volta che piango nel vedere il MIO Milan il NOSTRO Milan così.. scusatemi ragazzi ma io non ce la faccio più



Io ne ho il doppio e l'ho visto rialzarsi addirittura dopo il Sacchi-bis ed il Capello-bis. 
Resisti.


----------



## Sotiris (17 Dicembre 2017)

Rimpiango Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani, cioè con tutti i loro mille difetti ed errori, una proprietà sicura e certa, un dirigente che non ha cambiato 4 società negli ultimi 10 anni e che gli show alla APACF li ha fatti solo dopo 29 trofei in 30 anni.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Dicembre 2017)

L'espulsione a Suso pare voler compensare quella mancata (e meritata) di Romagnoli.
Tutto il resto è puro abominio, di cui Mirabelli è il principale artefice (e lo sostengo da fine agosto, rosa senza 11 titolari per un modulo è inaccettabile).


----------



## Aron (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> non sono d accordo, perché mai dovrebbero essere scarsi dei giocatori forti in altre squadre?



Forti dove?

Da che club vengono Kessie, Kalinic, Andrè Silva, Musacchio e Borini? Dal Barcellona e dal Real Madrid?

Gli unici "forti", e comunque non campioni, sarebbero Biglia e Bonucci.
Peccato che Biglia sia un pacco tirato da Lotito essendo atleticamente finito, mentre Bonucci al di fuori della macchina difensiva creata da Conte ha dimostrato tutti i suoi limiti di personalità e (in misura minore) di tecnica.


Questa squadra è proporzionalmente scarsa quanto se non più del Milan del 1997/98.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Eccoli gli ottimisti del gruppo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sconfitta scontata.

Dopo una settimana di fango è dura andare in campo e vincere. E mi fermo qui.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 18 anni ho.
> Ennesima volta che piango nel vedere il MIO Milan il NOSTRO Milan così.. scusatemi ragazzi ma io non ce la faccio più



Questa squadra non merita le tue lacrime.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma 5
Calabria 3 non è adeguato alla serie A
Bonucci 5,5 non sicuro
Romagnoli 5 ha stufato con i gialli, si calmasse
Rodriguez 5,5 anonimo
Kessiè 5 inutile
Montolivo 4,5 ne sbaglia 3/4 specialmente nel nel secondo tempo
Bonaventura 5 le sbaglia tutte
Suso 6 l'unico che ci prova
Kalinic 2 purtroppo è scarso
Borini 5 impegno e corsa, nulla più

Locatelli sv
Andrè Silva 3 egoista non la dà mai e quando lo fa la sbaglia
Cutrone 5 non incide

Gattuso 4 oggi voto negativo. Sbaglia la formazione iniziale mettendo gli stessi 11 che potevano subire la partita di mercoledì, mentre Pecchia ne aveva quattro o cinque riposati. Col senno del poi (ma anche del prima) dovevano star fuori almeno Montolivo (per età e infortuni pregressi che sconsigliavano l'impiego ravvicinato) e Kalinic (per inadeguatezza).

Complessivamente è una disfatta superiore a Benevento, non tanto per la sconfitta in sè, quanto per la sensazione di impotenza generale. Manca la grinta e questo è un difetto evidentemente congenito, dato che si manifestava anche con Perdella allenatore.

Diamo tempo a Gattuso, almeno quanto dato a Montella: a parzialissima soddisfazione, spero che li sciacqui per bene in spogliatoio.
E che, soprattutto, si facciano sentire dalla società. Questo comportamento flaccido in campo non è ammissibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che batosta. Ce la ricorderemo per un pezzo.

Comunque questa squadra non può giocare con la difesa a 4, sembra di essere in barca a vela... già con la Lazio si era visto che purtroppo non si può.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Dicembre 2017)

Tra Benevento ed hellas Verona abbiamo fatto beneficenza


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che batosta. Ce la ricorderemo per un pezzo.
> 
> Comunque questa squadra non può giocare con la difesa a 4, sembra di essere in barca a vela... già con la Lazio si era visto che purtroppo non si può.



Non possiamo giocare con la difesa a 3 ne con quella a 4.proviamo a metterne 11 così non prendiamo gol sicuro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 18 anni ho.
> Ennesima volta che piango nel vedere il MIO Milan il NOSTRO Milan così.. scusatemi ragazzi ma io non ce la faccio più



Ema mi spiace per te.... Non hai manco visto il grande Milan. Sono davvero dispiaciuto. A mio figlio di sette anni non so più davvero cosa dire.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Rimpiango Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani, cioè con tutti i loro mille difetti ed errori, una proprietà sicura e certa, un dirigente che non ha cambiato 4 società negli ultimi 10 anni e che gli show alla APACF li ha fatti solo dopo 29 trofei in 30 anni.


Purtroppo sì, gli acquisti di quest'estate erano solo uno specchio per le allodole. Spero che torni italiano ma più che il proprietario non mi sono mai piaciuti ne Fassone ne Mirabelli, gli scarti delle altre squadre. Ecco spiegato perchè.
Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa pensano Berlusconi e Galliani della situazione


----------



## Garrincha (17 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che batosta. Ce la ricorderemo per un pezzo.
> 
> Comunque questa squadra non può giocare con la difesa a 4, sembra di essere in barca a vela... già con la Lazio si era visto che purtroppo non si può.



Bonucci con la difesa a quattro è vicecampione d'Europa e nella squadra ideale dell'Uefa!


----------



## 1972 (17 Dicembre 2017)

affidare la guida di una delle tre squadre piu' grandi della storia del calcio ad un ex venditore di formaggini ed un dilettante di lega pro e' stato un errore clamoroso che pagheremo a caro prezzo! l'acquisto di borini, insulto al calcio e a tutti i disoccupati italiani, rende l'idea del nostro decadimento senza fine. mi raccomando da domani tornate a fare i moralisti nei confronti di gigio e a difendere coloro che in questa ***** ci hanno ficcato... 
dopo lo striscione su gigio aspetto fiducioso uno su mirabilandia.............vergogna!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

sotiris ha scritto:


> rimpiango silvio berlusconi e adriano galliani, cioè con tutti i loro mille difetti ed errori, una proprietà sicura e certa, un dirigente che non ha cambiato 4 società negli ultimi 10 anni e che gli show alla apacf li ha fatti solo dopo 29 trofei in 30 anni.



mission accomplished


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Stiamo pagando la preparazione centrata sui preliminari di Europa League, le scelte scriteriate di Montella in qualche partita e alcuni acquisti incoerenti l'uno con l'altro. Ho 35 anni e ho vissuto i Milan di Capello-bis e Sacchi-bis: ho visto ben di peggio. Andreas Andersson e Steinar Nilsen non me li toglie nessuno dalla testa. Il 6-1 in casa dai gobbi non me lo toglie nessuno dagli incubi notturni. Ho visto molto di peggio che la sconfitta di oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Bonucci con la difesa a quattro è vicecampione d'Europa e nella squadra ideale dell'Uefa!



Non ho scritto Bonucci infatti, ho scritto questa squadra no?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque va bene dare la colpa anche al mercato... ma qua , secondo me, il problema è di testa.. 
Per fare 6 punti invece di 1 contro benevento ed hellas di chi abbiamo bisogno ? Di Neymar? Bale? Ronaldo? Mah


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non possiamo giocare con la difesa a 3 ne con quella a 4.proviamo a metterne 11 così non prendiamo gol sicuro.



A 3 si soffre e si fanno degli errori, ma a 4 abbiamo preso 4 goal dalla Lazio e 3 dal Verona, tra l'altro anche simili.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Dicembre 2017)

Noi scandalosi,ma c'è da dire che l'arbitraggio è stato inqualificabile.


----------



## ARKANA (17 Dicembre 2017)

Dovrebbero andare tutti in miniera


----------



## 1972 (17 Dicembre 2017)

e' inutile che parlate di schemi, moduli, preparazione atletica, grinta, assi, caxxi e mazzi. vi dovete convincere che la squadra e' composta da pippe assolute pur avendo speso oltre DUECENTOMILIONI DI EURO!!!.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Dicembre 2017)

Prestazioni che vanno al di la del mero valore tecnico, dato gli avversari. Il problema sta nella testa, ormai compromessa e nella preparazione atletica ( ma qua ci stiamo lavorando). Scommetto entrambe le palle che con un Conte già a inizio della scorsa stagione ora saremmo in ben altre posizioni


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mancano testa e gambe, poi se volete parliamo solo della _scarsitudine_ dell'organico


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Dicembre 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> e' inutile che parlate di schemi, moduli, preparazione atletica, grinta, assi, caxxi e mazzi. vi dovete convincere che la squadra e' composta da pippe assolute pur avendo speso oltre DUECENTOMILIONI DI EURO!!!.


Quindi per fare 6 punti invece di 1 contro benevento ed hellas verona... hai bisogno di Neymar , Ronaldo, Bale ed hazard?


----------



## danjr (17 Dicembre 2017)

Facciamo 40 punti il prima possibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Dicembre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Stiamo pagando la preparazione centrata sui preliminari di Europa League, le scelte scriteriate di Montella in qualche partita e alcuni acquisti incoerenti l'uno con l'altro. Ho 35 anni e ho vissuto i Milan di Capello-bis e Sacchi-bis: ho visto ben di peggio. Andreas Andersson e Steinar Nilsen non me li toglie nessuno dalla testa. Il 6-1 in casa dai gobbi non me lo toglie nessuno dagli incubi notturni. Ho visto molto di peggio che la sconfitta di oggi.



Eh si ma quella Juventus era una grandissima squadra piena di campioni come per esempio Zidane.. oggi ci hanno distruto Caceres, Romulo, Pecchia e compagnia, non c'è proprio paragone.


----------



## 1972 (17 Dicembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quindi per fare 6 punti invece di 1 contro benevento ed hellas verona... hai bisogno di Neymar , Ronaldo, Bale ed hazard?



no, hai solo bisogno di giocatori mediocri. noi non abbiamo neanche quelli!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Dicembre 2017)

Il primo tempo è stato giocato discretamente con un vantaggio anche causale del versamento, ma il secondo è stato imbarazzante

Questo Milan tira fuori il meglio da ogni avversario che incontra, è pazzesco


----------



## 1972 (17 Dicembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quindi per fare 6 punti invece di 1 contro benevento ed hellas verona... hai bisogno di Neymar , Ronaldo, Bale ed hazard?



no, hai solo bisogno di giocatori mediocri. noi non abbiamo neanche quelli!


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io ne ho il doppio e l'ho visto rialzarsi addirittura dopo il Sacchi-bis ed il Capello-bis.
> Resisti.



Senza dubbio tu hai sofferto di più . Però io sto vivendo i miei 18 nell' era dei social dove prese in giro ed offese ce ne sono a bizzeffe ed io non ce la faccio più. Mi dovresti conoscere di persona per sapere come sono io.. per il calcio e per il Milan ho litigato con tutti, genitori compresi.. la mia vera ragazza non è la mia tipa ma il Milan e non resisto più.. scusami


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Eh si ma quella Juventus era una grandissima squadra piena di campioni come per esempio Zidane.. oggi ci hanno distruto Caceres, Romulo, Pecchia e compagnia, non c'è proprio paragone.



Lo so, ma quella sconfitta ancora me la ricordo, questa l'avrò dimenticata tra una settimana: siamo già passati per Brocchi e Inzaghi, che vuoi che sia tutto questo? E c'è anche l'attenuante - generica, sia chiaro - di essere una squadra quasi nuova (valeva anche per Perdella, ma lui ci ha messo del suo).


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non so più cosa dire... non ho potuto neanche finire di prendere per il culo gli interisti per le 3 pere incassate dall'Udinese che i nostri paladini il giorno dopo ne prendono altrettante col Verona... saldo gol fatti/gol subiti negativo... Se non è l'apocalisse questa ditemi voi... altro che Italia-Svezia... Che ora lavorino tutti a testa bassa fino a maggio senza rompere i ********. Primo fra tutti il signorino Donnarumma, alla prima uscita del suo procuratore, tribuna per tutta la durata del contratto... ora ci sono altre cose più importanti a cui pensare che stare dietro ai teatrini di quei due.


----------



## 1972 (17 Dicembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Facciamo 40 punti il prima possibile.



36 dovrebbero bastare!


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2017)

Questa squadra non mette l’anima in campo, non è concentrata, si scioglie al primo intoppo, è atleticamente impreparata e si espone a figuracce con formazioni sulla carta inferiori. Problemi di spogliatoio? Forse, ma ormai la stagione è andata e non si intravedono possibilità di miglioramento.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non ne posso più. Ho anche preso i biglietti per la partita di sabato prossimo. Sarà un altro scempio.


----------



## 1972 (17 Dicembre 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Non so più cosa dire... non ho potuto neanche finire di prendere per il culo gli interisti per le 3 pere incassate dall'Udinese che i nostri paladini il giorno dopo ne prendono altrettante col Verona... saldo gol fatti/gol subiti negativo... Se non è l'apocalisse questa ditemi voi... altro che Italia-Svezia... Che ora lavorino tutti a testa bassa fino a maggio senza rompere i ********. Primo fra tutti il signorino Donnarumma, alla prima uscita del suo procuratore, tribuna per tutta la durata del contratto... ora ci sono altre cose più importanti a cui pensare che stare dietro ai teatrini di quei due.



rodriguez fino allo scorso anno giocava in una squadra crucca in lotta per non retrocedere e qualcuno, questa estate, lo ha considerato il miglior terzino della serie a
romagnoli e' stato silurato dalla roma perche' giudicato inadeguato a giocare a certi livelli ( questo mi e' stato riferito da un dirigente della as roma e non e' un mio pensiero)
borini e' un insulto al calcio, allo sport in generale e ai milioni di ragazzi in cerca di un posto di lavoro.
biglia e' ormai un giocatore da futsal 
calabria terzino da oratorio
poi quando si perde- spesso in questa stagione- la colpa e' di raiola e donnarumma.......


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Dicembre 2017)

Non meritano il mio tempo, tutti quanti insufficienti.

Uno schifo, uno scempio, una vergogna.

Anche la dirigenza deve farsi da parte.


----------



## PM3 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Un buon primo tempo, dove abbiamo dominato.
Al 2-0 ci siamo sciolti. 
Pesa il suicidio tattico di Gattuso con Borini terzino sinistro.
Per il resto il Verona ha creato 4 occasioni da gol, noi 14... Purtroppo oltre a demeriti tattici e psicologici c'è anche quel pizzico di fortuna che bagna spesso gli avversari.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio tu hai sofferto di più . Però io sto vivendo i miei 18 nell' era dei social dove prese in giro ed offese ce ne sono a bizzeffe ed io non ce la faccio più. Mi dovresti conoscere di persona per sapere come sono io.. per il calcio e per il Milan ho litigato con tutti, genitori compresi.. la mia vera ragazza non è la mia tipa ma il Milan e non resisto più.. scusami



Forza e coraggio Ema. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ne posso più. Ho anche preso i biglietti per la partita di sabato prossimo. Sarà un altro scempio.



A me da quando c'è Gattuso è passata la voglia di vedere le partite, infatti sabato non andrò allo stadio e me ne torno a casa a festeggiare le feste con la mia famiglia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A me da quando c'è Gattuso è passata la voglia di vedere le partite, infatti sabato non andrò allo stadio e me ne torno a casa a festeggiare le feste con la mia famiglia.



a me la voglia è passata già da un po. I biglietti li ho presi perchè torna un mio caro amico tifosissimo del Milan dalla Svizzera e mi ha chiesto di andarci insieme, se avessi potuto avrei veramente evitato. Sono degli indegni e non meritano i miei soldi e il mio sostegno.


----------



## Tobi (17 Dicembre 2017)

Donnarumma SV. Forse sul primo gol avrebbe potuto azzardare l'uscita kamikaze come ha fatto ogni volta il portiere avversario e sul 3 a 0 il tiro non era proprio irresistibile... non è lui il colpevole di questa sconfitta ma l'anno scorso qualche pezza l'avrebbe messa. Speriamo solo che da questa cessione riusciamo ad incassare almeno 50 milioni
Romagnoli 4: Sbaglia il fuorigioco sul 2 a 0, si perde l'uomo e deve ricorrere al fallo..parecchio deludente
Bonucci 5: Penso che ci tiene piu lui alla maglia di molti altri che sono al milan da anni, purtroppo in questo disastro totale è impotente anche uno con la sua leadership.
Calabria 5 Corre e si sbatte ma poca concretezza in fase offensiva
Rodriguez 5. Soffre parecchio oggi le incursioni avversarie
Bonaventura 4. Non si è visto per niente
Montolivo 2. Sempicemente ridicolo, un giocatore ampiamente finito
Kessie 5.5 Parte bene, qualche strappo ma poi si perde anche lui.
Borini 4. Mi dispiace ma a calcio solo l'impegno non basta, quando ha la palla in fase offensiva sai gia che non nascerà nulla dai suoi piedi
Suso 5. All'inizio fa un paio di giocate di alto livello, dopo il gol sbagliato è sparito pure lui. espulsione ingiusta
Kalinic 1. Pensavo che dopo Bacca non si potesse avere un ectoplasma in attacco e invece mi sbagliavo
Locatelli Cutrone SV.

Gattuso: Puoi anche perderle tutte ma non ti odierò mai.


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Dicembre 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> rodriguez fino allo scorso anno giocava in una squadra crucca in lotta per non retrocedere e qualcuno, questa estate, lo ha considerato il miglior terzino della serie a
> romagnoli e' stato silurato dalla roma perche' giudicato inadeguato a giocare a certi livelli ( questo mi e' stato riferito da un dirigente della as roma e non e' un mio pensiero)
> borini e' un insulto al calcio, allo sport in generale e ai milioni di ragazzi in cerca di un posto di lavoro.
> biglia e' ormai un giocatore da futsal
> ...


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Basta, per quest'anno stop. Non guardo più le partite di campionato, non ce la faccio più. Guarderò giusto il derby del 27 in coppa italia, e poi ci si rivede a febbraio con l'europa league. Non posso rovinarmi ogni c***o di domenica, e basta.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Torneremo, prima o poi.

NON AMARLA QUANDO VINCE SE NON LA AMI QUANDO PERDE


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Forza e coraggio Ema.
> Un abbraccio



Già.. un abbraccio anche a te fratello.
Non ho ancora avuto il coraggio di aprire facebook ed insttagram per vedere ciò che dicono su di noi e domani non leggerò nemmeno un giornale..

Non ce la faccio più così. 
Sono innamorato di questa maglia, di questi colori e soffro come un cane.
Ho pianto più per questi colori che per fatti ben più gravi ****..


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A me da quando c'è Gattuso è passata la voglia di vedere le partite, infatti sabato non andrò allo stadio e me ne torno a casa a festeggiare le feste con la mia famiglia.



io oggi ho saltato verona a causa di problemi in famiglia ma sabato vado e vado anche a firenze, ad oggi... non riesco a stare senza questi colori. Probabilmente dopo il 30 con la fiorentina mi suiciiderò dalla disperazione buttandomi nell arno ma almeno avrò visto il MIO milan l'ultima volta


----------



## Black (17 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A me da quando c'è Gattuso è passata la voglia di vedere le partite, infatti sabato non andrò allo stadio e me ne torno a casa a festeggiare le feste con la mia famiglia.



come se la colpa fosse del povero ringhio.... forse ti divertivi con il Milan di Montella, io assolutamente no.


----------



## fdl68 (17 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 18 anni ho.
> Ennesima volta che piango nel vedere il MIO Milan il NOSTRO Milan così.. scusatemi ragazzi ma io non ce la faccio più



un abbraccio grande! mi ha colpito molto il tuo messaggio  io di anni ne ho 33 e ho visto vincere tutto, auguro anche a te di poter esultare per tanti trofei !! torneremo grandi!! non mollare FORZA MILAN


----------



## The Ripper (17 Dicembre 2017)

siamo il milan del capello-bis


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 18 anni ho.
> Ennesima volta che piango nel vedere il MIO Milan il NOSTRO Milan così.. scusatemi ragazzi ma io non ce la faccio più



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Dicembre 2017)

Tra le due partite col Verona era quella di coppa da vincere assolutamente. Il Verona ha puntato su questa, anche giocando in casa, era ampiamente prevedibile che non sarebbe andata come in coppa.
La partita è stata condizionata dall'arbitro (un classico per Verona-Milan...)
Donnarumma zero parate, il portiere del Verona migliore in campo.

Considerato questo non ne faccio un dramma, non è questa partita a cambiare la stagione: se si poteva rimontare prima, cambia poco oggi. Spero che questo clima da catastrofismo che c'è qui non ci sia anche nello spogliatoio.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Non abbiamo i giocatori per fare il 443 e quindi giocare ad una punta.

*Bisogna giocare con le 2 punte!!*


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo i giocatori per fare il *443* e quindi giocare ad una punta.
> 
> *Bisogna giocare con le 2 punte!!*



beh per il 4-4-3 i giocatori non li ha nessuno  

a parte ciò... non sconvolgerei di nuovo il modulo per una partita sbagliata (e sfigata)
anche se l'assenza di Suso nel prossimo match potrebbe far pensare proprio alle due punte. 
il problema è che i nostri attaccanti, che siano 1 o 2... si muovono davvero male e non sono in grado di buttarla dentro
l'unico che si salva è cutrone


----------



## zlatan (18 Dicembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo il milan del capello-bis



Purtroppo siamo molto peggio. Il Milan del Capello Bis aveva maldini Costacurta ALbertini e tutta una serie di campioni che sapevano cosa fosse il Milan, si sapeva che non potevano essere finiti, anche se in quel periodo pensavamo il contrario. Quel Milan scandaloso è durato due anni, Tabarez e Sacchi bis, e Capello bis poi abbiamo ricominciato a vincere. Questo è una squadretta mediocre da 6 anni e la luce in fondo al tunnel non la si vede. Il Milan di Farina lottava per la COppa uefa quando bisognava arrivare quinti, questo negli ultimi 5 anni è arrivato di culo una volta in coppa uefa da sesto. La situazione societaria è nebulosa al massimo. Credimi è molto peggio del Capello Bis, io seguo il Milan dal 1976.


----------



## impero rossonero (18 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> non abbiamo i giocatori per fare il 443 e quindi giocare ad una punta.
> 
> *bisogna giocare con le 2 punte!!*



lo penso anch'io... Gattuso mette la stessa formazione di montella...non c'e' nessuno che segna con la formazione a 1 punta ... Se non cambia ,gattuso sara' sostituito molto presto...


----------



## zlatan (18 Dicembre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> lo penso anch'io... Gattuso mette la stessa formazione di montella...non c'e' nessuno che segna con la formazione a 1 punta ... Se non cambia ,gattuso sara' sostituito molto presto...



Ma da chi? Ma figurati dai. Ero uno dei più scettici su Gattuso, e anche ieri Borini in campo e Rodriguez negli spogliatoi, è da uno che non capisce un ***.. Ma gli dò una decina di partite per capire se cambia qualcosa. Ballardini ha dato una svolta, Lopez pure non parliamo di Oddo. Almeno una scossa ce la dovevamo aspettare, se dopo una dozzina di partite non cambia niente, la sitauzione è più grave del previsto. Ma ormai di allenatore non se ne cambiano più ovviamente non c'è più un euro non so se si è capito, le dichiarazioni sul mercato di Gennaio sono emblematiche.


----------

